# desperate



## NO1Batgirl (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm not sure if I have IBS yet because I'm afraid to get the colonscopy done. I have all the symptoms though, only they seemed to be triggered moreso by anxiety/nervousness. My predicament is, everytime I go to class I'm either hit with diarhea or embarrassing gas noises from constipation. People laugh at me, the teacher stops his/her lecture, so I'm forced to run out of class, or just not go all together for fear of another episode. I dunno what to do anymore, I'm a good student, but I'm being forced to fail my classes. Can anyone offer me advice?


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

This is my advice that I give everyone. ANXIETY/NERVOUSNESS makes it WORSE! Don't think about it at all.. tell yourself that you are better than this thing... also, experiment with different seating arrangements (eg: don't sit in the front of the class). Also, I was diagnosed with IBS without a colonoscopy.. have you talked to a doctor about it? I know I was even nervous to talk to my doctor.. it's not something we talk about around my town.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I know this may seem like the hardest thing in the world to try and do and it is MUCH easier said than done but do try to keep calm in this situation. Try to do some deep breathing to calm yourself down. Focus on JUST your breathing. It might help you to take your mind off your guts.Also if you should ask your doctor for an antispasmodic like Mebeverine (colofac) which helps to smooth out muscles and maybe try peppermint tea which does the same job.Make sure you have the relevant testing done- its better to be safe than sorry. I know its horrible, but there are many other conditions that mimic IBS that need to be ruled out. Ask for a sigmiodoscopy insead because they are less invasive and don't involve sedation (well, it might in the states i don't know where you are living).Hope things get better for you soon.Spliffy.


----------

